# Canon 5D Miii Grip on Backorder



## adamoe (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey so i HATE shooting without the grip on my camera, my pinky keeps slipping off and after a while i think it starts to hurt  so of course i preordered my Grip on the same day as my Camera, ordered the Camera from Amazon, and the grip from BH cos its like 150$ cheaper there lol.. but its still listed as "Backordered" 

anyone know anything? when are these gonna ship? has anyone Got a grip yet?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 4, 2012)

I recall reading late April as the release date, but no real confirmation. I, too, hate using a non-gripped body...which is one reason my next body will have the grip built-in (but I bet you get your grip before I get my day-1 pre-ordered 1D X).


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 4, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> I recall reading late April as the release date, but no real confirmation. I, too, hate using a non-gripped body...which is one reason my next body will have the grip built-in (but I bet you get your grip before I get my day-1 pre-ordered 1D X).


 
I love the feel of the 1 series, but have never liked the grips on the other bodies, they always seemed to flex to me, and I've tried mounting bodies on a tripod but the front of the lens droops down and its a pain to adjust it precisely.

The new grip looks like it will be stronger, so there is hope.


----------



## JerryKnight (Apr 5, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I recall reading late April as the release date, but no real confirmation. I, too, hate using a non-gripped body...which is one reason my next body will have the grip built-in (but I bet you get your grip before I get my day-1 pre-ordered 1D X).
> ...



The flexing of the grips has bothered me as well, mostly on my 5D2. I think part of the problem is that the tripod screw is seating before the grip has solid contact with the body. I might try adding some thick foam or rubber tape along the top of the grip that will be compressed against the bottom of the body. A better solution would be for Canon to come up with a grip mounting method that doesn't involve only the tripod mount. Maybe we can hope for that on the 5DX or 5Dmk4.


----------



## kidnaper (Apr 8, 2012)

The price of the grip was lowered on Amazon recently, so your order will be updated to reflect the new price. +1 as far as hearing late April. I'd bet on soon enough to make you appreciate it that much more once you get it, but not so long as to deter you from going out and still shooting with your new camera.


----------

